# Found Anchor Brown Bottle while digging in my yard



## therhondahenry (Sep 30, 2012)

I found this Anchor brown bottle while digging in my back yard. Does anyone know what type of bottle this is, when it was produced?

 The numbers on the bottle are in the following order from top to bottom.

 60-76 6 Anchor Symbol 57 22

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 30, 2012)

looks like a 1960s era beer bottle..little or no value..but keep lookin..soda pop bottles from that time are collectible...welcome to the blue...


----------



## bobby9dy8 (Oct 12, 2012)

is there the letter H behind the anchor because in that case its anchor hocking glass i dont know much about that company but i have a set of blue mugs made by them i also found 2 small jars but i dont think they made beer i have no good idea how much its worth but from most of the newer bottles i found you could probably get 10$[]


----------



## Asterx (Oct 12, 2012)

Theres a puce schlitz 40oz of the same ilk thats worth a few bucks. Maybe you'll find something else!


----------



## jonahtroy (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, not worth 10$, maybe $0.50-$3.00. Keep lookin, maybe you'll find some valueable milks


----------



## Andrewt (Oct 14, 2012)

From what I've seen these are hard to sell I have a few and one or two in green which you may get $5 for the Royal ruby red is the Schlitz beer bottle that is worth like $20 without the label on the quart size.


----------

